# Clearance to combustibles inside framed chase - help please



## Karjudd (May 19, 2020)

Well I didn’t get any hits on my first post so hoping someone can help me out on this issue.

We have poured a new footing and framed in chase which is wider at the bottom with a narrower up through the roof. *See Pic - outside chase.* This is basically what our old masonry chimney looked like before it was torn down (was going to be a full rebuild). We wanted to avoid the “elevator shaft” look on our small house and plan to clad it in cultured stone.

I am confused on clearance requirements from the top of the fireplace on the *inside *of the chase. All manuals for gas fireplaces list the dimensions to the ceiling which I interpret as in front of the fireplace. Some note the distance to the ceiling of the enclosure but most of them are ambivalent. I know you cannot put anything below the standoffs. Because of the way my chase is constructed we have two beams supporting the upper portion (narrower part) of the chase which sit above the unit which are at the same level as the rough opening height (header). *See pic - inside chase. *You can also see the plumb bob for help determining my vent placement and clearances.

Even the building inspector I chatted with agreed that some models don’t really make it clear and that if there was no minimum dimension for framed enclosure ceiling height specifically he would go off dimensions to combustibles (rough opening height). I’m good on all my other clearance dimensions. The 2 clearance pics are from Regency P33CE install manual.  *Clearance 1* pic outlines dimension "C" clearance to ceiling from top of unit to ceiling as 30 inches.  *Clearance 2* pic shows dimension "M" shows framed chase ceiling as 36" for rigid vent pipe or 32" for flex pipe measured *from base of unit**. *

Have any of you dealt with this kind of installation before?  I'm sure I'm over thinking this but the ceiling height to me means in the room in front of fireplace and enclosure ceiling height to me means inside the chase. Any comments would be appreciated. Thanks, Karen


----------



## DAKSY (May 19, 2020)

Look at the rating plate in the manual. Page 5 in the on-line version.
I assume you are venting vertically thru the chase. 
Build an insulated deck 3-1/2"  above the stand offs.
Metal 2x4 band with 1/2' concrete board on top of the band, with faced insulation (Paper down) on top of the concrete board.
Use a pair of 2x4 metal cross members on either side of the vent for center support under the board
Use a ceiling firestop in the center of the deck &  bring the insulation to the edge of the firestop.
After the venting is installed thru the firestop, seal any gaps with aluminum tape or stove gasket.


----------



## Karjudd (May 26, 2020)

Dansky, 
Thanks so much for taking the time to answer my question.  Yes, venting vertically thru the chase.  I did reference the online manual and the Clearance 1 pdf is what is reflected on page 16 on installation clearances and mimics what is on the rating plate. The clearance 2 pdf is what is on page 19 of the manual regarding minimum framing dimensions and my question regarding the "M" dimension (base of unit to ceiling of enclosure) or in my case the bottom of the 2 supporting beams. Measured from the bottom of the unit to a ceiling enclosure requires 36" and I have 39" to the bottom of those 2 beams you see in pic 2 so thats where my confusion lies because it seems like I'm okay as is. 

We will be insulating and sheet rocking the entire chase. I sorta understood what you meant about an insulated deck.  See my draw up and see if I'm on the right track.  Of course I don't want to make more work for ourselves if we don't need too.

thanks!


----------



## DAKSY (May 26, 2020)

Not sure you drew it correctly. The concrete board deck should 
be supported by the steel 2x4 Band, with the firestop resting on 
& inserted into the deck. The firestop should be in this position ,
With the "lip" on top...


----------



## Karjudd (May 27, 2020)

Got it, thanks.  Still wondering if I need to do this as it appears my clearances are okay, just looking for confirmation.

We are still trying to decide on this fireplace or the Xtrordinair 564 (similar heating capacity and price) and trying to research how to replace a blower if need on the 564 if you tile over the bottom access panel? If that is tiled and blower needs to be replaced at some point do you access it from under the log set?


----------



## DAKSY (May 27, 2020)

To gain access to the valve cavity. It's shown for a gas conversion, but the procedure is the same.


----------

